# So last night was pretty typical



## beersalt (Feb 8, 2017)

Just wanted to share my classic dirty kid night that we had last night. We were spanging at a Walmart in Yuma Arizona when we first ran into a kid from Hoosier camp at slabs. We kicked it for a bit, had to chase off a homebum from tryna fly the same fucking spot and drank a little together. After they left an entire car load of dirty kids pulls up on there way out of slabs with a bottle of whiskey and a good time. After finally getting a 20 kick after making nothing for hours, passing the bottle between the 8 of us squatting the Walmart stop sign we make the decision it's probably a safe camping spot. We find this absolutely perfect spot on the side of the Walmart, secluded behind a wall in a wooded area. After passing around another bottle and round of travel stories were suddenly silenced by the sound of some saying "X police department!" When we heard the officer say it a second time Dragon and I took the fuck off, I mean absolutely booked it. After a couple hundred feet we had to use someone's lawn chairs to get over the wall and run the opposite direction again to get back to or car. As we arrive we notice the cruiser is parked literally next to our car. No back up had arrived yet and I'm sure he was talking to the other kids who hadn't ran. Long story short, we got the fuck away! Yay! We ended up sleeping at the rest stop on the I-8 west of Yuma. I hope everyone else from last night is okay and not in jail!! All and all a good night but a close call! Stay safe out there kids


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 8, 2017)

You should have left a note on the cruiser. Haha!

Running is a tough call because unless you had warrants you probably wouldn't have gotten in trouble and if the cop saw you run he was probably more suspicious/harder on the ones who stayed behind/got caught because then its obvious something shady was going on. Not to say I don't run from the police all the time. Sometimes literally not reacting to their presence and acting like you're right where you belong is the best possible bet. NS police found me and my fire under a bridge, swigging my beer. I guess they thought they startled me or I'd try and run, I was calm as possible they ended up being pretty cool guys, I continued to drink directly in front of them and basically we came to the agreement, if you kick me out from this bridge, I'll just go to the other end of the yard to another bridge, so stay where you are, don't fuck off on the tracks. They gave me some water which was mighty nice of them. I stayed and rode out in the morning, they were none the wiser. 

I ran from some town cops in VA, got away, one of the homebum kids we were drinking with who got caught told the cops where I was camped, ended up getting a evading and eluding ticket when the cops woke me up sleeping two hours later and said I ran and so so had identified me, fucking pussy kid. Same thing happened this summer in NY ended up doing six months cause some dirty kids made up a story and blamed me for what they had done, cops found me 10 miles away in a different jurisdiction and said "some kid (who i wont name online) from yuk crew (he literally said yuk crew, lol) identified you" I didn't get in trouble eventually but I had warrants all over so I bounced around dealing with those. Honestly half these alleged dirty kids and bums and tramps aren't as anti as they claim to be and will sell you up the river in a heart beat.

So watch out for the cops, but watch out with who you roll with too.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 8, 2017)

Usually I do the same, just act like I'm doing nothing wrong and try to be nice and make them laugh if I can. But he sounded pretty scared and Agro and it was Arizona which usually my experience with cops there is pretty bad. I also do have warrants probably would extradite me from there but I was wasted and it was kind of a knee jerk reaction. It's funny I was literally just saying I wish we had tagged the cruiser before we left. I got cut up pretty bad by some barbed wire on the fence though and I was pretty drunk and shooken up so we just bounced


----------



## beersalt (Feb 8, 2017)

And the kids I was with I trust, they're good people I met most of em a couples of weeks Ago at slabs


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 8, 2017)

"So watch out for the cops, but watch out with who you roll with too."

im sure alot of the posts in the shady and untrustworthy section could be avoided if people just used common sense and didnt ride/hitch/fucking travel at all with people they dont know. i know we're all supposed to be brothers and sisters but the reality of it is i wouldnt even want to be in the same city as most traveler kids. and im not bashing green horns or anything im just saying that alot of people are fucked and will do stupid shit that eventually can come back and effect you. it sucks having to watch out for yer own ass but more often then not its just the best way to not get caught up in schwilly drama. i couldnt count how many times people i was drinking with ended up not being able to hold their booze as well as me and the person i was with, if you know you blackout after half a bottle of kentucky gentlemen, why the fuck would you drink half a bottle of kentucky gentlemen around people you dont know?


----------



## beersalt (Feb 8, 2017)

Haha I know exactly what you mean but again, I trust them they're really good family. I don't road dog with many people but we had a plan to caravan the next (so uh today I guess) day with them but obviously got separated in the shit. I really hope they're ok <\3


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Feb 8, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> "So watch out for the cops, but watch out with who you roll with too."
> 
> im sure alot of the posts in the shady and untrustworthy section could be avoided if people just used common sense and didnt ride/hitch/fucking travel at all with people they dont know. i know we're all supposed to be brothers and sisters but the reality of it is i wouldnt even want to be in the same city as most traveler kids. and im not bashing green horns or anything im just saying that alot of people are fucked and will do stupid shit that eventually can come back and effect you. it sucks having to watch out for yer own ass but more often then not its just the best way to not get caught up in schwilly drama. i couldnt count how many times people i was drinking with ended up not being able to hold their booze as well as me and the person i was with, if you know you blackout after half a bottle of kentucky gentlemen, why the fuck would you drink half a bottle of kentucky gentlemen around people you dont know?



Precisely why I try not to drink with complete strangers on the road, it's hard to turn down free booze though, at least for me. You could make a spin off thread called " Met X, got me drunk for free, X happened". I'm chuckling just thinking about some of the bizarre shit I've seen because some body saw me at a gas station or on the side of the road and decided it would be fun to get me piss drunk. Oh lordy.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 8, 2017)

^ truth lol


----------

